# Eco complete and gravel



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

You are starting your first planted tank; so start with a proper light for your tank. You need a dim-able LED fixture which will provide at its maximum setting a PAR of about 100 at substrate level.

I cannot help you there as I have no personal experience with LED fixtures.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

essabee said:


> You are starting your first planted tank; so start with a proper light for your tank. You need a dim-able LED fixture which will provide at its maximum setting a PAR of about 100 at substrate level.
> 
> I cannot help you there as I have no personal experience with LED fixtures.


Well another user suggested that a Coralife T5 High Output 6,700K Aquarium bulbs would be my best bet for my 18" tall tank..they say I could go with others that are brighter but it would cause algae to grow quite fast..plus I'm on a budget and trying to do my best and upgrade as time goes on


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

Most of the plants you mentioned are high tech oriented plants. I would even ask first on plants on this list as not 100% of them are actually suited for low light.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/100-low-tech-forum/56042-excellent-list-low-light-plants.html
Those two substrates are very different looking. Placing the gravel under the Eco might
hide it, but some of the gravel will end up on top when you move plants.
If you need something cheap to add to it you might try Black Diamond Blasting sand
from Tractor Supply. In any case plants don't grow without nutrients so reading some in that section may help you on that issue.


----------



## bsherwood (Nov 22, 2007)

Great list Raymond S.
This is an awesome forum.


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

Eco Complete is inert on its own but I think they add some nutrients while packing. But eventually you will have to add ferts for plants to grow well. If you planning to cap eco complete, have a look at Caribsea super natural or instant aquarium sand. They might look really good. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I would use the gravel from the 10 gallon as an accent on top of the EC. Not an evenly spread out layer, but in drifts and patches. 

Here is how I would do this:
The top layer of the gravel has a very high population of nitrifying bacteria (If the 10 gallon has livestock). 
Skim that top layer off and save it in a humid place (perhaps in a separate bucket with a little tank water). 
Set up the new tank, include the bacteria rich gravel where it will look nice, sort of like a stream bed, on top of the EC. Perhaps add some larger rocks. Plant it, being careful not to bury the beneficial bacteria. 

Alternate: If you want the gravel look in the new tank: Use all the gravel from the 10 gallon to top off the EC, but start with the gravel from the lower parts of the 10 gallon (probably lower in bacteria) and make sure the bacteria rich gravel is well scattered on the top.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Diana said:


> I would use the gravel from the 10 gallon as an accent on top of the EC. Not an evenly spread out layer, but in drifts and patches.
> 
> Here is how I would do this:
> The top layer of the gravel has a very high population of nitrifying bacteria (If the 10 gallon has livestock).
> ...



What a awesome idea! I never thought about doing that! Plus that's why I wanted to use the gravel of the 10g it's been with fish for the last 6 months..I do have some larger rocks and drift wood coming in also!! So hit the nail on the head with that!! But great advice I'm really gonna start imagining different ways to put the gravel on top!!


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

plantetra said:


> Eco Complete is inert on its own but I think they add some nutrients while packing. But eventually you will have to add ferts for plants to grow well. If you planning to cap eco complete, have a look at Caribsea super natural or instant aquarium sand. They might look really good. Just a suggestion.



I do and don't want to do sand.. I like the look of it but then I'm just like ehh uneasy..I think one day once I upgrade to a bigger tank way down the road I'll look into sand and all the better features once I get more comfortable and have a whole lot more knowledge under my belt


----------



## plantetra (May 17, 2014)

patfat said:


> I do and don't want to do sand.. I like the look of it but then I'm just like ehh uneasy..I think one day once I upgrade to a bigger tank way down the road I'll look into sand and all the better features once I get more comfortable and have a whole lot more knowledge under my belt


yup the idea mentioned by @Diana sounds the best. I was trying to give you more options. :smile2:


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

plantetra said:


> patfat said:
> 
> 
> > I do and don't want to do sand.. I like the look of it but then I'm just like ehh uneasy..I think one day once I upgrade to a bigger tank way down the road I'll look into sand and all the better features once I get more comfortable and have a whole lot more knowledge under my belt
> ...



Of course and I appreciate the help and ideas!! Thank you!!


----------

